# Eggs Benedict/Florentine



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2009)

I love love love Eggs Florentine and today I have a hangover and a need for my eggs.  Normally we just go over the park in Brixton to the Prince Regent if we have a need - but we can't go today until about 4pm and they stop serving brunch at 2pm.

Does anyone know anywhere in South London - close to Brixton where can get nice Eggs Benedict (for him)/Florentine (for me) late on a Sunday afternoon.

Preferably avoiding Clapham....


----------



## brix (Mar 29, 2009)

I think SW9 in Brixton do them.


----------



## se5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sun and Doves on Coldharbour Lane SE5 do benedict http://www.sunanddoves.co.uk/food/ and probably florentine if you ask them (I'm not sure what it is!)


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2009)

ooh thanks both - both perfect!  (Florentine is just where they use spinach instead of bacon).


The Sun and Doves probably does some decent cider too I imagine??  I usually like to wash them down with a pint of Addlestones....


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you - we had our eggs at The Sun and Doves - the Hollandaise was a bit suspect tbh but the rest was lovely.

Sadly they only have Strongbow and Bulmers and there was also some very annoying jazz... but we managed to struggle through the hardship...


----------



## Cowley (Mar 30, 2009)

Not Brixton but local still. The Bear on Camberwell New Road does superb food at reasonable prices.

Been a few times recently and really enjoyed it, in fact the last time I was there I had Egg Benedicts.

http://www.thebear-freehouse.co.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you!  I am always keen to hear of new Eggs Benedict venues (although they have to also offer the florentine version for me).


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 30, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> the Hollandaise was a bit suspect tbh but the rest was lovely.



But proper Hollandaise sauce is the whole point 

Brunching on Eggs Benedict takes me back to my days of living well out of my usual bracket, with Sunday mornings spent at upscale eateties on Cape Codd when a pound bought almost two dollars.


----------



## cuban pete (Mar 30, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> But proper Hollandaise sauce is the whole point
> 
> Brunching on Eggs Benedict takes me back to my days of living well out of my usual bracket, with Sunday mornings spent at upscale eateties on Cape Codd when a pound bought almost two dollars.





that's the problem with eggs Benedict,its all in the hollandaise.



and its seems very few places can make good hollandaise.









id crawl through the snow on bloody stumps for good hollandaise.


----------



## komodo (Apr 1, 2009)

Domali at Crystal Palace do an excellent + filling eggs florentine! Don't do bacon there though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2009)

Well to be fair to the Prince Regent - they do a lovely Hollandaise.  

The Sun and Doves one was suspiciously yellow - too bright tbh... but it tasted ok.  I was just put off by the colour.

Well definitely check out Domali - the ride up there should help build the appetite and burn a few calories in advance.


----------



## se5 (May 1, 2009)

Another place to try out for Benedict and Florentine is the newly opened Petit Parisien on Grove Lane, Camberwell (just off Camberwell Church St). 

This is a new French themed pub restaurant (with real French chef and barman!) located in the pub that was formerly the Dark Horse and before that Blakes and long ago the Kerfield Arms. We went to the opening last night and the bar snacks and dinner restaurant menus look very good - they also have a breakfast menu with Florentine and Benedict on it.


----------



## Boycey (May 1, 2009)

wrong end of london but monkey nuts in n8 do a cracking eggs benedict and possibly the best bloody mary i've ever had for full on hangover moments.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 1, 2009)

komodo said:


> Domali at Crystal Palace do an excellent + filling eggs florentine! Don't do bacon there though.


They do do Eggs Benedict too, but presumably meat free. Although they do veggie bacon so maybe...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Right - just a few more to add to my travels.. Domali's was ok but on giant slabs of bread rather than muffins.  Also they charge extra for the smoked salmon version (which gaijinboy had).  I don't think they do a florentine version, I seem to remember I had mine with tomatoes - but my memory is a bit hazy now (they may have just run out of spinach or something when I was there). Overall I was not very impressed.

Also in Crystal Palace we went to the Little Palace Cafe (rather than Joanna's opposite - which we will have to try another time) as it was cheap and gaijinboy had a "Eggs Benedictine"  (no florentine version) - this was on a muffin, but the sauce was very cheap and two or three slices of cheap ham.  He said, reasonable for the price but not really a proper Eggs Benedict.

Today he had EB and I had EF at the Ritzy Cinema in Brixton.  Again the sauce was that very very yellow sauce out of a jar and the whole dish was freezing cold - I think they'd taken the sauce straight from a jar in the fridge.  Could have been quite nice if they'd heated the whole thing up.

So far the Prince Regent has been the best we've had in South London - but the search continues.


----------



## richl (Dec 24, 2009)

I suggest adding Luca's Bakery in East Dulwich to your list - their EB/EF are top notch (enough for me to overlook the slightly incompetent, though well-intentioned, service I've had there the last couple of times)


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2009)

Is this the most m/c thread ever?


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, you effete, elitist bastards... everyone knows that the only decent way to have eggs is fried, and on appropriately proletarian stale toast too. Dammit! :spit:


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Is this the most m/c thread ever?



how dare you?  I'm most certainly NOT m/c - Daddy is a viscount...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a cafe/bar type thing opposite streatham hill train station (it's right by the bus stop and has tables outside) which does pretty good eggs florentine. I used to go there regularly and it became my usual. 
Hmm. Now I have a hankering.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 27, 2009)

There's an American style diner gaff on Brick lane that does cracking eggs benedict. £8 a pop, mind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 31, 2009)

Update:

For my birthday today we decided to try out Luca's bakery in East Dulwich (after the recommendation above and also a few other people mentioned it recently).  Sadly when we got there it turned out that they only do eggs on the weekend... 

So, we were in a bit of a rush and went up the road instead to Le Chandelier.

Pros:  It was very tasty and I think the Eggs Florentine was a fiver - which isn't too bad.  The spinach was gorgeous.  They have an amazing tea menu - which was great for me as a tea fan.  Gaijinboy, however, says his Eggs Benedict was mediocre... "it wasn't really Egg's Benedict but apart from that it was nice"... 

Cons:  They were immensely understaffed and so it all ended up being very rushed - which was a bit stressful.  The cup they brought me for my tea was insanely dirty so I had to send it back.  The Eggs Florentine/Benedict  was served on bread - not a muffin and biggest sin of all - it was served with melted cheese instead of hollandaise sauce...   However, I don't know what cheese they used but it was very very very nice - so it was still a lovely meal.  

Despite the Eggs Florentine being just a fiver - somehow the entire bill came to £28 - and we felt that was just way overpriced for what we had (we did buy a couple of take away cupcakes at the end in lieu of birthday cake and they must have been _very_ pricey!) - especially as the service was really ropey.  Shame - as they had some other nice bits and bobs on the menu but I don't think that we'd go back - not the place for us.  Tbh... I'm not sure E. Dulwich is really our cup of tea anyway (these days - quite different from when I was a teenager) - but we'll definitely try to get back to try out the offerings in Luca's one weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 31, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> There is a cafe/bar type thing opposite streatham hill train station (it's right by the bus stop and has tables outside) which does pretty good eggs florentine. I used to go there regularly and it became my usual.
> Hmm. Now I have a hankering.



I think we'll have to try this soon...


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 31, 2009)

As well as the place opposite Streatham Hill station, *Perfect Blend*, there is another Cafe a bit further down Streatham High Road underneath The High, called *Purple*.  IIRC Purple do extra portions of hollandaise for addicts - although they charge for them!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 31, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> As well as the place opposite Streatham Hill station, *Perfect Blend*, there is another Cafe a bit further down Streatham High Road underneath The High, called *Purple*.  IIRC Purple do extra portions of hollandaise for addicts - although they charge for them!



 Excellent information.  We may chance a trip to Streatham over the weekend - all being well.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> The Eggs Florentine/Benedict  was served on bread - not a muffin and biggest sin of all - it was served with melted cheese instead of hollandaise sauce...



So not eggs Benedict at all then. 

That's a liberty them advertising it as such. It's served with ham on a toasted English muffin with hollandaise sauce. It's like someone giving you a plate of mince and potatoes and telling you it's spaghetti bolognaise.


----------



## maomao (Jan 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> It's like someone giving you a plate of mince and potatoes and telling you it's spaghetti bolognaise.



Except that that would be a bonus 'cause mince and tatties is the best meal in the world.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 1, 2010)

maomao said:


> Except that that would be a bonus 'cause mince and tatties is the best meal in the world.



Oh then. 

It's like ordering mince and tatties and them giving you spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> So not eggs Benedict at all then.
> 
> That's a liberty them advertising it as such. It's served with ham on a toasted English muffin with hollandaise sauce. It's like someone giving you a plate of mince and potatoes and telling you it's spaghetti bolognaise.



Yeah - I think I made that point didn't I with the quote below?

 "it wasn't really Egg's Benedict but apart from that it was nice"...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah - I think I made that point didn't I with the quote below?
> 
> "it wasn't really Egg's Benedict but apart from that it was nice"...



Oh, so nobody else can add further comment then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh, so nobody else can add further comment then?



Sure - course you can....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 1, 2010)

I wasn't picking holes in your post, just lolling at the restaurant. Pleased their version was still nice in its own right though. I'd have been pissed off however as eggs Benedict is one of my favourite meals so needs to be precisely that.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 1, 2010)

If, as a restaurateur, you're going to make a deviation on, or add a twist to, a long established dish, one that the public have come to expect to include certain standard items, you have to tell them so-- on the menu. End of. There shouldn't be any surprises when you order something like eggs Benedict. Do it right, or call it something else.


----------



## southside (Jan 1, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Update:
> 
> For my birthday today we decided to try out Luca's bakery in East Dulwich (after the recommendation above and also a few other people mentioned it recently).  Sadly when we got there it turned out that they only do eggs on the weekend...
> 
> ...



It's East Dulwich your going to get ripped off especially on Lordship Lane.  I don't like East Dulwich much at all, I have lived there for nigh on 20 years now and a lot of the people, well you probably know what I mean.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2010)

southside said:


> It's East Dulwich your going to get ripped off especially on Lordship Lane.  I don't like East Dulwich much at all, I have lived there for nigh on 20 years now and a lot of the people, well you probably know what I mean.



no - I do know exactly what you mean - I used to go to East Dulwich a lot as a late teenager to the East Dulwich Tavern - it's astounding how much it's changed over the years...   I'm looking forward to trying out Streatham.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Y_I_Otter said:


> If, as a restaurateur, you're going to make a deviation on, or add a twist to, a long established dish, one that the public have come to expect to include certain standard items, you have to tell them so-- on the menu. End of. There shouldn't be any surprises when you order something like eggs Benedict. Do it right, or call it something else.



Actually - to be fair they did say it was going to be on bread - but the cheese (rather than hollandaise) was a surprise.  As someone else pointed out - the hollandaise is pretty damn crucial I think!  

Amazing how controversial a simple eggs dish can be...


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I don't know where you could get decent eggs florentine but I know where you can't get them: SW9 or Prince of Wales.

Both had hollandaise from a jar, nasty gluey cheap muffins and hard yolks. Also, Prince eggs were incredibly salty and SW9 eggs cold.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 1, 2010)

It's actually the lemon in the Hollandaise sauce that I crave - I'd sooner forgo the eggs than the sauce.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> hard yolks.


   nooooo!! 


(although I'm only supposed to have hard yolks at the moment - this is shocking!)

So coldness is a common problem (see post about the Ritzy!).


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2010)

right, this is going back a bit but it's been bothering me....

why could you go to anywhere in south london in time for these egg things but couldn't get to herne hill until 4pm?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2010)

tommers said:


> right, this is going back a bit but it's been bothering me....
> 
> why could you go to anywhere in south london in time for these egg things but couldn't get to herne hill until 4pm?



At the Prince Regent they only serve EB up until 2pm (actually they've often run out earlier).  However, despite the fact that we were hungry for EB, we were unable to leave our flat in order to eat until closer 4pm - so it would have been too late.  So basically we were looking for somewhere that would still be serving EB at that time of afternoon.  (ie late in the afternoon/early evening)

Does that make sense...


----------



## DuckQuack'sEcho (Jan 2, 2010)

This may seem strange, advice on a London Cafe coming from an Australian, but here goes. I don't know how far afield you are willing to go but I had an Eggs Benedict that was superb when I was visiting my daughter when she lived in Belsize Park. It's a place called Violette Cafe, on England Lane in Belsize Park. I don't know if they do an Eggs Florentine as I had eyes only for the EB at the time. Give them a ring if you're inclined to travel across the River on an excursion. On second thought, maybe it should wait until you complete your 'period of confinement'.  (Is that politically incorrect term still in use at all and is there a confinement period after delivery?)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 2, 2010)

How about Cafe Rouge? There is one in West Dulwich.

http://www.caferouge.co.uk/menus_display.php?id=1&sectionId=13


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> How about Cafe Rouge? There is one in West Dulwich.
> 
> http://www.caferouge.co.uk/menus_display.php?id=1&sectionId=13



Ah - that's almost walking distance.... definitely should check that out.  Thank you!  

The test here will be if they'll do a florentine for me as well as their advertised menu (ham/salmon).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2010)

DuckQuack'sEcho said:


> This may seem strange, advice on a London Cafe coming from an Australian, but here goes. I don't know how far afield you are willing to go but I had an Eggs Benedict that was superb when I was visiting my daughter when she lived in Belsize Park. It's a place called Violette Cafe, on England Lane in Belsize Park. I don't know if they do an Eggs Florentine as I had eyes only for the EB at the time. Give them a ring if you're inclined to travel across the River on an excursion. On second thought, maybe it should wait until you complete your 'period of confinement'.  (Is that politically incorrect term still in use at all and is there a confinement period after delivery?)



I don't go often to that neck of the woods but if I do I'll be sure to check it out - it's on my list!  Thank you.  

It feels like flipping confinement in the last few days...   (mind you I've been reading some historical novels recently and it's nothing compared to what them old Tudor queens etc used to have to do!)


----------



## fogbat (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got a vague memory of The Bishop on Lordship Lane doing Eggs Benedict, but could be wrong.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2010)

I made eggs benedict today, it took me two attempts but it was delicious and I am proud, although also mortified at how much butter is involved-Oh well got to keep me reserves up as I soon wont have time to eat when I go back on shift on Monday night....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks to TitanSound for the reminder.. just for the record.. Balans in Soho... I had a very very nice Eggs Florentine there one night (on the recommendation of a friend who is a bit of an expert in this area).  The only problem was it was 2/3am after a long night of drinking and accompanied by some massive jug of cocktail - so this info will need to be verified at a more sober occasion.  Plus, I'm very very rarely in Soho these days so this is unlikely to happen.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> There is a cafe/bar type thing opposite streatham hill train station (it's right by the bus stop and has tables outside) which does pretty good eggs florentine. I used to go there regularly and it became my usual.
> Hmm. Now I have a hankering.



Thanks for this - we just came back from trying out Perfect Blend and we were both impressed.  £5.65 for either Florentine or Benedict (they also do Royale with smoked salmon).  The cafe was really _really_ busy but the service was still excellent and friendly - food came quickly, was hot, fresh and delicious.  The hollandaise was home made and really tasty.  Some hollandaise afficionados would probably prefer a more generous portion of sauce but for me it was just right.  My eggs were absolutely perfect.  My spinach was nice - maybe a little more spinach would be good - but I'm a real spinach freak.  The muffins (yes muffins finally!) were also buttered - which was yum but probably not necessary.  Tea and coffee was excellent too.  So all in all a big thumbs up and it smashed posho East Dulwich Le Chandelier on all fronts really.  Obviously there's not the same massive selection of teas, but in every other way it was better.  We also had some chips - they were proper home made chips - but quite thin and slightly greasy and for some reason served in a pewter mug type thing with mayonnaise, I suppose Belgian style? - I liked them but the portion size was a little stingy actually for what you paid and would not be to everyone's taste.  Free newspapers to read (this doesn't seem like it should be such a big deal but after the one time I went to Starbucks and ended up in a fight over the fact you have to pay for a newspaper in there: "This is a coffee shop not a lending library..."   I notice this much more now!  All the waitresses were wearing "I love Streatham" t-shirts which raised a smile.

Anyway, we'd definitely go back.

Next on the list is Purple.


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks for this - we just came back from trying out Perfect Blend and we were both impressed.


Perfect Blend have a branch in Clapham too, if that's of interest/useful. http://www.loveclapham.com/perfect-blend-cafe-clapham-london/811


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 8, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks for this...  definitely go back.



Ah good. I'm pleased you liked it 
I used to go on a monday morning and it was never too busy but they were always nice and the food consistent. Glad it's still good. 
I really want some now


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw this and thought of this thread 







btw, i wouldn't in a million years...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I saw this and thought of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hurls*


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 1, 2010)

Good god.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 19, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> But proper Hollandaise sauce is the whole point





lang rabbie said:


> As well as the place opposite Streatham Hill station, *Perfect Blend*, there is another Cafe a bit further down Streatham High Road underneath The High, called *Purple*.  IIRC Purple do extra portions of hollandaise for addicts - although they charge for them!



Went to check out Purple's menu - for some reason Eggs Benedict comes with Hollandaise but florentine with cheese...   I will be calling in to actually eat some soon and persuading them to serve my spinach with hollandaise...


----------



## innit (Mar 19, 2010)

What is it? ^^^^

it looks like liver with custard on top - on an untoasted muffin


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 19, 2010)

innit said:


> What is it? ^^^^
> 
> it looks like liver with custard on top - on an untoasted muffin


Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict.

Yep.


----------



## innit (Mar 19, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Cadbury Creme Eggs Benedict.
> 
> Yep.



I can't even count the ways that's wrong.

btw, meant to say before that for some reason I really love the idea of gaijinfamily trekking around London in search of the perfect Eggs Benedict and Florentine!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2010)

We had eggs benedict/florentine for breakfast both days this weekend and last weekend..   gaijinboy has become _really_ good at making it!  So far we've tried a wide range of ready made hollandaise sauces but he's now v. keen to make his own.  


I'm very pleased at this.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 21, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> So far we've tried a wide range of ready made hollandaise sauces



I had no idea such a thing existed!  Any feedback on which ones are passable?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 22, 2010)

lang rabbie;10455067][QUOTE=gaijingirl said:


> we've tried a wide range of ready made hollandaise sauces



I had no idea such a thing existed![/QUOTE]

It doesn't


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> I had no idea such a thing existed!  Any feedback on which ones are passable?



hmm.. the four main ones we've tried are:












Sainsbury's own hollandaise sauce (in a jar)

and there's a French company which sells v. small, v expensive pots of Hollandaise sauce in posh delis (we got one in a posh deli in Wimbledon but I've seen it in that posh deli on the corner of Goose Green also).

Tesco's do a fresh hollandaise too I believe, but I've not tried it.

i think we tried this one too and I think we bought it in the Atlantic road deli..






anyway, none of them have been disgusting.  The very expensive one is very very lemony. Personally I don't find the Sainsbury's one too bad and they sell it in the nearest little Sainsbury's and it's not so expensive.

Gaijinboy said he's going to try and make some Delia recipe he's found for quick hollandaise sauce which is supposed to be a bit healthier too - _if_ this happens will report back.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 24, 2010)

If that technique uses a blender, it works a treat... I'm hungry now...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 25, 2010)

yum


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

Hollandaise can be quite tricky, but practice makes perfect.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Right - as much as I dislike it - we've been lured back to The Florence in Herne Hill as it's just built a huge playroom for kids in its garden which is quite handy.  As such, I felt obliged to try out the eggs florentine and grudgingly have to admit it was very good.  gaijinboy had the eggs benedict and was also pleased.  The fact that they serve a lovely cider called Symonds really helps.

Also discovered today a pub in Greenwich Market which serves DOUBLE PORTIONS of eggs florentine.  Will certainly be trying it out soon.  The nearby Organic Cafe was a letdown as they served benedict but had no spinach...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 15, 2010)

I quite liked it when I went in, what's the playroom like then? 

By the way, I love it when your eggy thread pops up


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I have to admit the playroom is fantastic.  Tons of toys, playgyms and nests for babies, two plasma tvs and a bunch of DVDs of kid's films etc etc... 

Eggs... we brought some back from the New Forest at the weekend that had been laid that day - omg they were SOOOOOOO good poached...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 15, 2010)

I've NEVER eaten fresh eggs. That's bloody sad 
Right. I'm going to go and have some eggs there. I might go by myself actually, sod the playroom!
(We'll make use of it over the summer I'm sure)


----------



## the button (Oct 10, 2010)

I had my first ever eggs benedict in Cafe Rouge in Canary Wharf today, and I was very impressed. Served with sauté potatoes and sauté onions (there's a name for that -- possibly potatoes Lyonaisse). Decent thick slices of smoked ham, two perfectly-poached eggs on nice toasted bread. Also, baby-friendly venue as far as I could tell -- i.e. there was a family with a baby in there when I arrived. Five pounds something, IIRC.


----------



## Callie (Oct 10, 2010)

I have had eggs benedict in Brighton at a place called mange tout, yum!

Have been looking for places selling it around Croydon but haven't spotted anywhere yet. I would attempt it myself but the hollandaise making scares me.

My tummys growly now


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2010)

They're EVERYWHERE these days... it's fantastic!  Recently we've not been out for it so much as gaijinboy has honed his skills to perfection, so we have it at home quite often - it's an easy thing to have the ingredients for - muffins in the freezer, we almost always have spinach in the fridge anyway, ditto eggs.  I feel it's time to reinstate the search though....


----------



## Callie (Oct 10, 2010)

urban outing?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2010)

mmmmmmm eggs and walking?


----------



## Callie (Oct 10, 2010)

well all that butter needs walking off!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I quite fancy trying an omelette Arnold Bennett some time.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 20, 2010)

Cafe Sitifis in Brixton do a nice eggs Florentine that's under four squid. I've not tried their eggs benedict, but the Mrs tells me that it is pretty good.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah yes - I noticed that a while back but keep forgetting about it.  That should really be next on our hit list.  

Had never heard of Omelette Arnold Benett... no good for me being veggie but gaijinboy would ADORE that...  I'm sure everyone else but me knows what it is but just in case..

"Bennett is one of a select number of celebrities to have a dish named after them. While staying at the Savoy Hotel in London, the chefs perfected an omelette incorporating smoked haddock, which pleased the author so much he insisted on it being prepared wherever he travelled. The 'Omelette Arnold Bennett' has remained a Savoy standard dish ever since."


I've been dying to go to the newly renovated Savoy hotel.  Used to walk past it loads when I was a kid and always felt fascinated by the place.  I googled Omelette Arnold Benett and they say it gets served at the Savoy every day.  I wonder how much they charge for a posh omelette?


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.fairmont.com/NR/rdonlyre...5/0/SVY_Thames_Foyer_All_Day_Dining_Oct10.pdf



> Omelette “Arnold Bennett” with baby spinach leaves and light potato-mustard dressing  £14.00






> Bakery basket £9.50
> Danish pastries, croissants, muffins, jam and butter
> Croissant, almond, chocolate £6.00
> Blueberry or Chocolate chip muffin £4.50
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2010)

Blimey - that's some pricey eggs... mind you they've got a cup of green tea there for £15 - the eggs look like a bargain in comparison.

Maybe for some kind of special treat... 

thanks for that...


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought the breakfast cereal for £6.50 sounded like a real bargain!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2010)

It is the Savoy though - it was hardly going to be buy one get one free for 99p....


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 20, 2010)

It better be milk from Sacred Cows for that price!  And I want my Coco Pops individually wiped before placing in the bowl.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2010)

You don't HAVE to go to the Savoy, I'm sure there are other places that make omelette Arnold Bennett. It involves both hollandaise and bechamel sauce, so it's not something you'd want to make at home however.

It's odd - you wouldn't imagine Arnold Bennett as someone who stayed regularly at the Savoy and had fancy dishes named after him, what with being a writer of gritty working class Northern literature, but perhaps he was a spectator rather than a participant.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2010)

really?  That didn't occur to me!    Still - I would actually like to go to the Savoy anyway... since I can't eat the omelette though I don't mind where that happens!

Eggs Florentine seems to be in loads of Dublin cafes - I've been doing my homework whilst away visiting family.  However - many many are putting cheese sauce on instead of hollandaise.... very poor show... 

maybe we have some hopes of having yummy dishes named after us....!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Have been meaning to say for a while that my local - Brazas -now does pretty much perfect Eggs Florentine.... oh happy days!  I am eating EF out less and less as gaijinboy has perfected his own - so it's a fairly regular occurence at home. However, I am still to try Sitifis' version and as I very much like that restaurant, it is on my hit list.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2011)

did an eggs Benedict show that's now on youtube. It's all in Americanese obviously, but there's a lot of interesting historical stuff in there and the recipes are solid. I follow a slightly simpler stovetop method to make muffins, but either way it isn't too hard.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 17, 2011)

Ooh, I thought of his thread last week as I had eggs florentine in a cafe in camberwell, I think it was called Love Walk Cafe.. can't quite remember. The eggs were not runny but the muffin was good, a good portion of spinach and the sauce was very nice. Lovely folk there too and the downstairs was a nice place to sit. I'd go back but I'd ask them to make the eggs runny.
Shiftyjunior had a nice toasted sandwich which came with a food fresh salad and their banana smoothis were delicious. 
Coffee was alright, federation have spoiled my palate with their awesome coffee, now every other coffee seems so-so


----------



## Ms T (Jan 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Have been meaning to say for a while that my local - Brazas -now does pretty much perfect Eggs Florentine.... oh happy days!  I am eating EF out less and less as gaijinboy has perfected his own - so it's a fairly regular occurence at home. However, I am still to try Sitifis' version and as I very much like that restaurant, it is on my hit list.


 
I am not a big fan of poached eggs, but the version at the Duck Egg cafe looked very good.  I am also told by an uber-foodie mate that the EB at Casa Sybilla (Brixton Village) is excellent.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 17, 2011)

Must try Sitifi's. I'm sure somebody recommended their cakes too... *salivates*


----------



## Ms T (Jan 18, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Must try Sitifi's. I'm sure somebody recommended their cakes too... *salivates*


 
I like it there.  The man who runs it is very sweet and the mixed mezze is amazing.  Cheap too.  He also does a great bacon sandwich with decent bread and lots of filling.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Cafe Sitifis is fantastic.  The Algerian guy who runs is extremely nice.  If you have a baby, he's incredibly accommodating with high chair, a box of toys and also there's a low seated area which he'll give over to toddlers when it's quiet.  He has a small person of his own and is lovely with the tinies. He is a great guy to have a chat with too - most interesting.  For a fiver you can have the most enormous mezze and a cuppa - waaay too much to eat is the only thing.  It's all very fresh and delicious and extremely varied. 

Duck Egg cafe I'm dying to try but it's the least toddler/baby friendly place imaginable.  So not great for me - although I'm sure lovely for others.  I'll definitely give it a go if I'm ever able.

Will try Casa Sybilla when it gets warmer and the littl'un can run around - again, currently not really suitable - been meaning to try there for a while in fact.

As you can see my criteria for good eggs florentine has become somewhat more demanding and not entirely food-related...   Still they're doing EF/EB everywhere these days so good to add an extra challenge!


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 20, 2011)

I was visiting an old friend down in Tumbridge Wells and we had this in a nice little cafe/restaurant the name of which I can't recall:-







One benedict, one florentine and we swapped so we had one of each. Not bacon but a decent bit of ham - is this a case for trade descriptions? Maybe it said ham in the menu, can't even remember now. Well there's my contribution.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 20, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Have been meaning to say for a while that my local - Brazas -now does pretty much perfect Eggs Florentine.... oh happy days!  I am eating EF out less and less as gaijinboy has perfected his own - so it's a fairly regular occurence at home. However, I am still to try Sitifis' version and as I very much like that restaurant, it is on my hit list.


 
Seeing as Brazas is just around the corner from us I am going to try and convince the boy to take me there for EF or EB brekki one Sunday.


----------



## 8den (Feb 8, 2011)

This was part of Delia's world cup lunches for the Germany world cup. Designed to be made during half time.



> Eggs Benedict (serves 2)
> 
> The all-day breakfast brings together one of the most sublime combinations of ingredients - bacon and eggs, toasted muffins and buttery hollandaise sauce.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just a quick contribution to this thread. I had eggs florentine at Patisserie Valerie near Holland Park the other day and they served it on brioche loaf bread. Its delicious.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 26, 2011)

Funny. I was just resurrecting this thread to say that I had eggs benedict at Patisserie Valerie in Covent Garden today and it was crap. The brioche was all wrong, far too sweet, and the whole thing totally failed to impress.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2012)

And am going to bump this thread again to ask for recommendations in central London. Somewhere that is not cramped or rushed.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm making eggs benedict _in bed_ my new life's ambition thanks to this thread


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 13, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm making eggs benedict _in bed_ my new life's ambition thanks to this thread


Tricky cooker positioning.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2012)

or fuck a chef


----------



## 8den (Jun 16, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Funny. I was just resurrecting this thread to say that I had eggs benedict at Patisserie Valerie in Covent Garden today and it was crap. The brioche was all wrong, far too sweet, and the whole thing totally failed to impress.


 
Brioche, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 16, 2012)

Eggs Royale plx.  Smoked salmon ftw.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 29, 2012)

Brixton Brew this morning.
Surpisingly good for only £3.99 but the cappuccino was scalded


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 29, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> but the capuccino was scalded


 
What did it do wrong?


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> the capuccino was scalded


Dirty robbing bastards.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 1, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Brixton Brew this morning.
> Surpisingly good for only £3.99 but the cappuccino was scalded
> 
> View attachment 20635



Scalded? You mean too hot?

(Bernie the owner wants to know)


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes - so the milk tasted boiled.   Not a big gripe.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 1, 2012)

Where/what is Brixton Brew?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 1, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Where/what is Brixton Brew?


It is in the former pool room of the Hand in Hand pub on New Park Rd, Brixton Hill (corner of Morrish Rd).  
Their Eggs Benedict is perfectly adequate for a neighbourhood spot, but may not meet the exacting standards of some posters on this thread.


----------

